# First kingfish



## Jayu (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips everybody. I got to go out Thursday afternoon, kept two big kings. released one more, and broke another off. Not bad for a missouri boy's first offshore kayak try.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

How did you do it? My first opportunity is coming soon?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fish! That's some good eating!


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

good boy


----------



## gls3ms (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm coming for a try at it next week. What technique was you using???? I


----------



## Jayu (May 7, 2012)

I trolled bomber jduster 1 oz in blue and white, with cigar minnows, also got hits on naked cigars. outside of Perdido Pass. outgoing tide, found tide/weed line 100-400 yds. off beach. I can understand now the truth of the nickname smokers. The speed of the fish is unreal


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Jayu said:


> I trolled bomber jduster 1 oz in blue and white, with cigar minnows, also got hits on naked cigars. outside of Perdido Pass. outgoing tide, found tide/weed line 100-400 yds. off beach. I can understand now the truth of the nickname smokers. The speed of the fish is unreal


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Beats the hell out of my first king!! Great job!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Jayu said:


> I trolled bomber jduster 1 oz in blue and white, with cigar minnows, also got hits on naked cigars. outside of Perdido Pass. outgoing tide, found tide/weed line 100-400 yds. off beach. I can understand now the truth of the nickname smokers. The speed of the fish is unreal


That is awesome......I've got to yet try that, what did you do with them until you came back to the beach?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow very cool...Congrats inland boy:thumbsup:


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Great report! I will be fishing that area all next week. Hope the wind dies!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You are officially ruined for life now. You have felt the tug of those Kings and you will never be the same. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice job man. Kings are just about the most fun on a kayak. Big ones tear the line off your reel.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job - congratulations.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice catch for the first time out. Nice photo too.


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Foulhook said:


> You are officially ruined for life now. You have felt the tug of those Kings and you will never be the same. Congrats on the catch.


The man speaks the truth.


----------

